# Lagotto breed



## trueblue (Jan 22, 2008)

I saw this breed featured on Dogs 101. I never heard of it before, but they look like a really fun breed. One of the things they were bred to do is sniff out truffles (yum!)...pretty cool.


----------



## Perugina (May 28, 2008)

Yes, saw that one too! Looks like a very active breed.


----------

